# Super spacer



## cablejohn (Dec 28, 2014)

Just bought  a phase ll super spacer, no instructions were included.I am not sure how to engage the locking pin? It seems to work as a rotary table just fine. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## darkzero (Dec 28, 2014)

There are 2 types. Do you have a Super Spacer or a Super Indexer (also called a Super Indexing Spacer, Phase II calls it Super-Dex)? Since you mentioned that it functions as a rotary table I'm assuming you have a Super Indexer. A Super Spacer does not have a hand wheel like a Super Indexer does.

I'm not sure what you mean by engaging the locking pin though. There's 2 levers. One lever is a brake which locks the spindle at any position/degree. The other lever is spring loaded. Pulling this lever back releases the pin that engages the slots on the internal index wheel. I'm not sure if Super Indexers have this same fearure but on my Super Spacer, if I pull back on the spring loaded lever 3/4 of the way back & push the lever in, it locks the pin in the open position allowing the spindle to be rotated freely.

Then of course there's the handle that you can unscrew to swing the handlewheel out to disengage it from the worm like on a rotary table.

If you meant something else, please clarify.


----------



## cablejohn (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Will
I am unsure about the operation of the lever that engages the index plate.will have to get model # tomorrow.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 28, 2014)

cablejohn said:


> Thanks Will
> I am unsure about the operation of the lever that engages the index plate.will have to get model # tomorrow.



No problem.

Ok, if you remove the back cover, it should look something like this below. This is also where you would install any of the masking plates. 

To the lower right you will see the locking pin. When you pull back on the spring loaded handle, it will disengage from the slot. To reengage you have to turn the spindle until the pin pops back into the next slot, that's why the lever is spring loaded. 

If your pin is currently disengaged & the lever does not move, the lever is probably in the locked out position that I mentioned.


----------



## cablejohn (Dec 29, 2014)

thank you! Now I get it,seems like a good tool but no manual.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 29, 2014)

Not sure if it works as I don't own any Phase II products to try but if you go to the following page, on the lower right of the page there's a section where it says you can enter in the serial # of your unit to view manuals & additional info.

http://phase2plus.com/details.asp?pr=SUPER_DEX&id=60


----------

